# The kittens are coming...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

the kittens are coming...
Yes, this is the cry that will soon be echoing through my house.. 
The local animal shelter contacted me today asking if I might be interested in helping out during kitten season. 
I thought about it briefly and then it occured to me that this might just pull my Kenna out of her funk and give her something to occupy her time this summer. 
She and I talked about it and all of the responsibilities that come with the job but she was instantly hooked on the idea (she's definately her Mother's daughter..lol)
She's already coming up with names for the unborn little ones. 
Momma kitty is only a baby herself... SPAY and NEUTER people! :amen:
I'll learn more tomarrow but we're so excited to have some new life in the house for awhile.. and kittens are so much easier than puppies..lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What fun to have this project for you and Kenna, to help give you something sweet and precious to focus on. If you fail Fostering 101 you are going to have a house full, though! :wink:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's great. Kittens are so fun and like you said so much easier than puppies.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're a sweetie Eva! :hug: I think it's great that you're teaching your children to care for others by taking care of these animals that would be homeless without you. I hope this helps to heal Kenna's heart.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, I think it's great that you will help those kittens, and I think it will be really good for Kenna and Aiden. It may be just the thing they need right now, especially Kenna. 
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohhh, what fun for Todd!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a wonderful thing you are doing. Sounds like so many will benefit from your act of kindness.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great summer project that will benefit not only you and the children but the kitties as well. Have fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What fun! That sounds like a great summer project for the kids . . . and you. Awww, I want to see photos when you have them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree about kittens being SO much easier than puppies. What a fun and generous thing to do, Eva. I'm sure your DD will love it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great experience and distraction kittens will be for all of you. Have fun with them!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...all that I've heard all morning is "when are the kitties gonna' be here???!!" "has she called yet??" "when are we picking them up??" 
As you can tell Kenna can't wait to have a project. 
Aiden's still trying to figure out what the heck we're talking about..lol
We were originally planning on taking in a bottle baby (I've bottle raised several kittens in the past) and Kenna was going to sew a pouch and lug it around with her all summer but since no bottle babies were available she settled for a momma and babies 
We still may take in a bottle baby(or two) later in the summer if this goes well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, this will be so great for Kenna! And, you, too, I'm sure. You are a warm and caring person, Eva. Better things are ahead for you!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Eva what a wonderful idea. Kittens are just so much fun. Kenna will have something to feel really good about this summer. So I'll add my voice to Kenna's, When are they coming and pictures please.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*Three little kittens....*

are now being loved on by their momma...and are coming to their new "temporary" home tomarrow afternoon! :cheer2:
I can't wait to meet them! I want to see their smushy little faces!
Momma is doing an excellent job with her babies and they are all happy and healthy.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah! We must see pictures.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, that's nice. I have been trying for a month to re-home a really sweet 13 year old cat who belongs to a woman who has gone into a nursing home. I have signs up, I'm asking everyone, etc. I have called all the shelters and they won't take him because they are full. I am especially angry about this because the shelters are full because of irresponsible people who don't spay or neuter their pets. This is a cat who really needs their services and he's being turned away. I could cry. In fact, I have.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's really sad Ivy!! i hope it all works out for that poor old cat.
Eva-what a brilliant idea! It's something new and exciting that will, like you said, redirect Kenna's thoughts and lift her attitude up. Best of all, YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO ASK PERMISSION!!!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> That's really sad Ivy!! i hope it all works out for that poor old cat.
> Eva-what a brilliant idea! It's something new and exciting that will, like you said, redirect Kenna's thoughts and lift her attitude up. Best of all, *YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO ASK PERMISSION!!!!!!*


LOl...yeah, I thought about that. No more asking permission for me. 
I'm meeting with Aiden's councelor this morning ,swinging by the farmers market and then the kitties will be on their way to us. 
I promise to post lots of pics throughout our two months together...it's gonna be so much fun! I haven't had a momma kitty and babies in the house for 8 years so there will be alot of coddling going on..they will be spoiled rotten. :wink:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Eva! What a blessing! I mean a blessing to you and the kids, and YOU are a blessing to the homeless animals out there that need a helping hand! :angel:

Thank you for all you do!

You are a generous, gentle, kind, *giving,* person. A perfect role model for kids!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Eva, I think these kittens were sent to you for a lot of reasons!! They will be great for your kids. I can't wait to hear how Todd likes them.!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The kitties are hanging out upstairs in Kenna's room. 
She has been prepping for them all day and is loving having them in *her* room..lol
Todd and momma kitty (Sassy) sniffed each other through the crate when we brought her in the house...she didn't seem at all afraid of him and he 
*loves* cats and so he thought that she was great. 
I'm keeping Momma and babies upstairs for at least a few weeks so that they have a quiet space to call their own and Kenna can have them close to her. 
Momma will go back to the shelter in about 7-8 weeks and the babies will stay with us for another week or two. 
There is a solid cream boy (possibly a siamese mix?), a solid grey boy and a black and white girl that looks just like her momma.
Sassy is only about 5-6 lbs (tiny!) and purrs all of the time. She's a sweetie. 
Kenna's named all fo the babies but I can't remember their names right now, I'll have to have her fill you in..I'll try to get pics once they've settled in..they are adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sweet! Awesome that they will be in Kenna's room. Good idea!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pictures please!!!!!!!
What does your kitty think? (I thought you already had a cat, at least I thought I saw one in some pictures you posted...)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Pictures please!!!!!!!
> What does your kitty think? (I thought you already had a cat, at least I thought I saw one in some pictures you posted...)


Yep we have a kitty of our own..we used to have two but Tucker (our Ragdoll..the cream/grey one) was having a hard time adjusting to our busy house and so we found him a wonderful new home on a golf course with a work at home Mom and Dad..he even got a new Doggie (wirehair fox terrier) to beat up on...I'm still in touch with his new owners and he's doing really well and loving his new home. 
Soooo...we now only have Diesel who is a big grey/white persian mix...he's a lover but isn't fond of sharing his space with other cats and so Momma and babies may have to stay upstairs (there's a door seperating top and bottom floors)until they find new homes...we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope Deisel will come around. It is so wonderful that Kenna is having this experience. She will have an interesting paper to write when school starts back in the fall. She can say she saved lives during her summer vacation.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*13 isn't really old for a cat...*

My cat is 19 and this year is starting to show the signs of aging...up till now he was a spring chicken! Having an indoor cat means loving one for a very long time. Our other cat lived to be 17.

Ivy, there are so many cats and kittens up for adoption right now. In a year when people are losing homes, kitten season has filled up all the shelters. I hope you find that 13 year old a home soon...any senior living areas near you? My mom adopted an older cat...didn't want a kitten as she herself is already 74.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are some pics...not the best but you get the idea :wink:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beautiful cat, kittens, and girl. Those little babies are darling!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

By the way the kittens names are Sam,Steven,and Ashlie.Sam is the white one,Steven is the gray one,and Ashlie is the black and white one.:angel::angel::cheer2:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You can see her purring in your daughter's arms...*

It's a win win situation for all! Isn't that wonderful EVA! And you get to be in the middle of all that love...

Awww.

My daughter wants a kitten...but after 20 years of kitty scratching furniture, I think that two havanese scratching before they go to sleep on the couch will be enough for now. Bless Dante's heart, don't know how much longer he will be with us.

Mommy cat is really adorable...she looks really young...and three kittens like you have, your son, your daughter, and Todd!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> It's a win win situation for all! Isn't that wonderful EVA! And you get to be in the middle of all that love...
> 
> Awww.
> 
> ...


Kenna chimed in and added the kitties names for me...I can never remember who's who..lol
Yep, four more furballs to love for a couple of months. I ahadn't thought about the two boys and a girl...that's funny 
I'm going to do my best to find homes for them in advance so that they never have to see the inside of the shelter...keep your fingers crossed for us 
Momma can't be more than 6 months old...she is so tiny and looks like a little kitten herself..it's amazing to watch her with her babies..she's so loving and such an attentive mom. 
When they are finished nursing and she's done grooming them she is all over Kenna...she purrs and wants to be on her all of the time.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yah,anytime she is not feeding the kittys she wants me to pet her and play with her.:becky:She is lots of work and I have to sneak out the door to get away.She loooooovvvvveeeessss when people pet her.



Kenna


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Eva & Kenna-

You guys are the sweetest! What a wonderful summer you have ahead of you with these sweet little babies. I want to come hang out with you guys, Aiden, the kitties and Todd! 

Let's all show up at Eva's house for a Havanese/kitten playdate!!! (Kidding Eva, don't have a heart attack!) :laugh:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

the kittens and Momma are sweet, and Kenna is beautiful !


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Mommy cat and kittens are so cute. Your daughter kenna is beautiful, she looks so happy with the Mommy cat. Glad she has a fun distraction for the Summer. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mama Cat looks like a kitten herself! I can see how much she loves Kenna already! Of course, the kittens are adorable, too. Kenna, you are a beautiful girl, inside and out!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You can tell that mommy kitty is a sweetheart. Tell Kenna that I love her name choices! 
That smile on her face-that's what it's all about Eva.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> You can tell that mommy kitty is a sweetheart. Tell Kenna that I love her name choices!
> That smile on her face-that's what it's all about Eva.


Ya,I liked the names.I named them after my friends.:biggrin1:So of course the names are GREAT,and I already know them so NO FORGETING NAMES.Hopefuly:angel:Sassy is realy sassy so last night she moved into a different spot and wouldn't move her kittens,in the morning she finally moved them,but what a brat right.

Kenna


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Eva, they are beautiful and so is Kenna! She looks like such a happy girl and I bet she will do a wonderful job taking care of the mama cat and kittens! Now, just how will you find ALL of them homes? You don't think at least one will stay with you????*:biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Jammies said:


> *Eva, they are beautiful and so is Kenna! She looks like such a happy girl and I bet she will do a wonderful job taking care of the mama cat and kittens! Now, just how will you find ALL of them homes? You don't think at least one will stay with you????*:biggrin1:


Mom said no no no,but hey,you never know with mom,if she falls in love with one,maybe.I'll hope.

Kenna


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are adorable. What a fun project to focus on for the next few months. Kenna, I'm with you, maybe mom will fall in love with one. You and I can keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

adorable! what a great summer for Kenna and all of you!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Kenna I will hope mom falls in love. That mama kitty seems to have choosen you as her person. What a sweetie baby she is. Okay you can tell I'm rooting for the mama to be the love of your life. hahaha

Eva you and Kenna have fun with these little furbabies. I hope more pictures are coming soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are adorable!! They look so soft and warm. I think it's wonderful that you and Kenna are taking on this project for the next couple of months. You are being so very helpful and will get all kinds of snugglies in return.  

Kenna, please keep us posted and dont' forget to bug Mom for more pictures.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...you guys are all plotting against me :evil:
Kenna can enjoy her babies for the next two months but if we keep them we wouldn't be able to foster more....and I know that she likes the babies best :wink:
They are awfully cute though...OMG..Sammy, the little cream boy purred while I was petting him today..can they purr at 5 days old?? 
He's our little piggy and he's getting light grey/blue hairs on the tips of his ears..he's so cute!
I had an awful time getting face shots but finally got one of Sammy and Ashley.
Steven, the little grey guy is harder to photograph...he's always burrowing down into the bedding or Momma's tummy. 
Sassy moved her babies into Kenna's dresser drawer...it had clothes that Kenna had outgrown in it and so we've let her stay there..oh well, Momma's happy so why not..lol


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Great shots. Sassy is so cute. What a good mama she is.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Little Sammy opened his eyes this morning 
I can't believe that our little ones are 9 days old already...where does the time go? 
I'll try to get pics of them with their eyes open soon :baby:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, they are adorable. They will be so pretty when they grow up.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness . . . what a cute story! What a fun summer to have babies to nurture. Thank you for sharing this with us, and I can see the love and pride in your daughter's eyes.

Our first pet was a tabby cat, and when she went into her first heat, we panicked and shut her in the basement. She found a hole in the basement wall where she escorted in a different male from the neighborhood each day which we didn't discover until my DH was home one day during lunch. She had an adorable rainbow litter, and we made her a nice "nest" in the basement for the babies. Everyone had warned me that she would have made a nest somewhere and move the babies once she got the chance. I will never forget sitting on the couch one day and watching her come up from the basement with a kitten in her mouth and head for the second floor. She methodically took each kitten upstairs to the guest bedroom where she had earlier created her own nest in a box under the bed and had shredded vacuum cleaner bags for the lining. It was so cute. They are so fun to watch! I love the dresser drawer . . .


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww, what cute itty-bitty kitties. I love their colors.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at those tiny, squished faces!! I'm in love!!!!! What adorable pictures. Thank you for sharing this experience with us, Eva and Kenna.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Time for new pictures of the babies..they are 17 days old and cute as buttons 
The little grey one (Stevie) has an eye infection but we're doing warm water soaks and medication and it's looking much better now. 
Sammy is the blue point (white w/grey ears and tail) and the little black and white girl is Ashlie..and of course we can't forget the proud Momma..Miss Sasafrass (Sassy)
Enjoy the cuteness!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are very cute Eva!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh gosh Eva they are so cute.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

the kittens are getting so big! They will be 4 weeks on sunday and are running all over the place, wrestling and playing. 
They are really social and when I visit them they are all over me wanting attention..I love watching them learn to play. 
I'll post new pictures soon.
They are adorable and doing really, really well!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

pictures...finally..lol
The babies won't hold still and so these are the best that I could get tonight..I'll try to get better one's another day


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, look at those huge eyes taking everything in. I like the little black guy in your daughter's (I think...) arm. How is your daughter doing with taking care of her kitties?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

so cute right!i dont know if stevie is a boy or a girl,i have been calling it stella:angel:as my mom said they are running around and sassy has been wanting more attention i get almost no sleep at night,she sits on my head:yawn:i cant wait for the end of the summer ill miss them but ill finally have some pease:tea:

Kenna


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're doing a great job Kenna, they're adorable.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Eva & Kenna:

What a wonderful thing you both are doing-opening your home and both of your hearts for these darling little ones-mom Sassy is such a great looking cat-and I have to say I would have a very hard time letting any of these "kids" go. I would probably four cats living with me at the end of the summer. I do better fostering pupsters.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

View attachment 24134


OMG! Eva....I...must....have....Ashlie!!!!!  How do you stand the cuteness!
What a wonderful thing you are doing.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to say they are all so cute, I want them all. Hubby would kill me but the cuteness factor is just out of this world. LOL 

Great job Kenna.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are so adorable. I just love little kittens.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Time for long overdue pictures 
Babies are almost 7 weeks old and we're working really hard to socialize them really well before they go to their new homes in another couple of weeks. 
We'll miss the little fuzz balls but I think that Kenna is ready for a break.
She had no idea how much work it was to take care of 4 cats..lol


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Eva great pictures. What adorable babies and Kenna should be so proud of herself. Todd looks like he is going to miss them too. LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, they're gorgeous-they all look soo healthy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So..the time has come 
I'm taking the babies in to the Vet early tomarrow morning for their spay/neuters and then they will be going to another home to recuperate. Next week they will be available for adoption at our local fair..*sigh*
I'm excited for them to find their forever homes but I'll miss the little buggers..lol
Saying goodby is always the hardest part of fostering :Cry:
Momma (sassy) will be staying with us for awhile still.
The shelter cats have a nasty case of URI going on (they are free roam and so it spread quickly) and the shelter is also dealing with distemper and so she'll be safer here until they are done dealing with the current crisis.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job Eva and Kenna!
Now on to picking out that brother for Todd!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh goodbye is always so hard. Knowing you did such a wonderful thing for these little babies will help. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh what darling kittens. I am sitting here with tears in my eyes because the little cream colored kitten with gray markings looks like my beloved Boo kitty who died July 3rd. Eva and Kenna you are angels to take care of the little furbabies and I wish I could adopt the little Boo kitty look alike.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Great job Eva and Kenna!
> Now on to picking out that brother for Todd!


My thoughts exactly! You did an amazing job with the kittens! I know it must be so hard for you and your kids to say goodbye to them, but that means you can help more in the future. And now, Todd needs a little friend to keep him company.:dance:By the way, our shelter has had distemper twice recently...so sad for the animals. Glad you were able to keep the kitties and their mom safe.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Holly, I'm sorry for your loss!

Eva, you and your sweet daughter did an awesome thing, giving a new home to that momma and her babies. Thank you for that!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Marj, Boo was the sweetest boy and I miss him so much. He and Murphy used to play. Boo would lay on the coffee table and reach out and rap Murphy on the head when he raced by during RLH. Murphy looked for him for weeks.


----------

